# Ferrari F355 Berlinetta- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

In my opinion the best looking Ferrari of the last 25 years- The F355.

Booked in over 2 days by a repeat client that I have had the pleasure of detailing for over the last couple of years and the priviledge of some great cars.
This 96' plate F355 being a recent purchase and looking a little neglected in the paintwork department.



















Starting first with the engine bay,










Cleansed using a citrus based product I'm currently testing,










Rinsed using an open flow, dressed using AS Finish and brightwork polished with Britemax easy cut,



















Alloys cleaned using Espuma revolution,










Apc applied via the foam lance, rinsed and then washed using the typical safe methods, dried using Uber plush towels.



















De-tarred and then clayed with Sonus green and defects inspected,














































Due to many areas having received paint over the years (not uncommon) a variety of polishes were used, ranging from 3m FCP, #105 and IP 3.02, mainly on either a orange medium cut Hex-logic pad or a green light cut pad.

Half the roof,










The other half yet to be done,










*50/50*



















Completed half,










uncompleted half,










Bonnet prior to refinement,










Top of door and wing,



















Rear wing,



















All major panels complete at the end of day 1,



















*Day 2.*

Pillars, engine cover and bumpers completed,










Areas requiring a 4" ccs pad,










Wing badges also polished, upon order a £3k option entitles you to recessed wings to house these badges,



















Areas the machine wouldn't reach were polished by hand using #105,



















Front grill removed for access, hand polished using Werkstat prime, also the same for the area behind the grill,










Before & after.



















Finish prior to refinement,



















Paintwork refined using 3m Ultrafina via a black Hex-logic finishing pad, IPA wipedowns in between to remove any polishing oils,










Exhausts and chromework polished using Briliant Restore & Hot enviroments,



















Alloys cleansed using Prime and sealed with Swissvax Autobahn, inner alloys and calipers protected using Opti-seal,




























Plastic trim dressed and protected using SV Nano express,










Interior given a quick vac and trim wipedown,










Arches and various trim dressed using AS Finish,
Tyres treated with CG New look gel,
Glass cleaned throughout and sealed using Carlack glass protectant,
Paintwork and shuts cleansed and glazed using CG EZ acrylic,
Zymol Concours applied and removed- cue the rain.:wall:

*Results.* (best I could manage unfortunately, gutted about the weather).































































































































Thanks for looking and comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very sweet Rob :thumb:


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

awesome. great results.

definitely on my short list of mid life crisis cars..LOL


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks stunning Rob nice work, the 355 is also one of my fav Ferraris :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Just amaizing Rob!!! :thumb:

Love it, love it .....:argie:

Excelent work mate!


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

355's one of my favaroite cars of all time-one day I'll own one-great job.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

superb job, looks very nice! :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow. :argie:
Do you show clients 50/50 shots to reflect level of correction?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Amazing work, nice pic's throughout, like the beading too.............:thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

great job as always! best ferrari ever built i think the only one to have!!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely old girl that mate, very nice job Rob 

Baz


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work as ever Rob:thumb:


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

great pics 

Yes 355 a all time fav thanks for sharing the results

Ste


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as ever Mate :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumb:

Nice work

Excellent finish

Regards 
Dave


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What an improvement :thumb:.....I don't think the rain was a bad thing...we got to see a LOT of beading


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great write up, great results and i agree one of the best looking Ferrari's.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning work!


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

stunning work and a great car


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That's how a 355 should look!...good stuff fella


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Love it:argie: Top detail:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Stunning car and definately one of the "better" Ferrari's


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful finish Rob 

Nice range of products used. Finished with my fav combo too!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work on a great car


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Beautiful finish Rob
> 
> Nice range of products used. Finished with my fav combo too!


Cheers Mark, good to see you about, yep the combo definately works well together.:thumb:



UBRWGN said:


> Wow. :argie:
> Do you show clients 50/50 shots to reflect level of correction?


I try to show them in person if they are around, alternatively I offer them the link from a write-up.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

great write up as always rob,cheers:thumb:

i have never tried that combo.....yet


rgds hus


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning car mate

very nice work


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Speechless, this car in this colour is just the ultimate Ferrari, the interior looks brand spanking new, and you really managed to get a silly-deep shine.

Just awesome in every way


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW great thread. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

drool very nice job there.


----------



## robxr2 (Feb 25, 2009)

stunning work, quality


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Really nice work Rob, Back to how the 355 should look.:thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning.Also agree best looking ferrari built imo.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic :argie:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Divine!!!!!!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Absolutely totally utterly beautiful car. This is the car that defines "mid life crisis" but who gives a total ****. I WANT ONE. During my midlife crisis I nearly bought one too. They aren't ridiculously expensive and seem to hold value quite well provided you keep it serviced and the cams done IIRC.

Fantastic job on that car regardless. Looks even better after that work.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Beeste said:


> Absolutely totally utterly beautiful car. This is the car that defines "mid life crisis" but who gives a total ****. I WANT ONE. During my midlife crisis I nearly bought one too. They aren't ridiculously expensive and seem to hold value quite well provided you keep it serviced and the cams done IIRC.
> 
> Fantastic job on that car regardless. Looks even better after that work.


Thank you, pretty much as above, bought by a huge car nut knowing that the value isn't likely to decrease, it's been well maintained and just had the cam belts changed, got a lovely sports exhaust fitted that sounds awesome.
In his own words "not the quickest Ferrari but certainly the prettiest".


----------

